# V4L support?



## Speedy (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a supported TV card and after installing the driver there is /dev/cxm0. I can *cat* from it and it works. However, there is no /dev/video0 and MythTV is not working as a result. How can I enable/install support for V4L?


----------



## francis (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi, look here; MythTV - FreeBSD. It is a wiki site contains information about MythTV on FreeBSD. You can find here some interesting information about *Dependencies*, *Setup* etc. It is worth to look.
There is interesting description of multimedia/mythtv port; 





			
				mythtv description said:
			
		

> MythTV requires tuner drivers which support the V4L standard.
> Currently no official FreeBSD driver does so, but the latest version
> of a beta version of the cxm driver is available from
> http://usleepless.110mb.com/pvrxxx_port-10042007.tgz.  Problems
> ...


----------



## tingo (Apr 16, 2011)

FWIW, an updated version of the pvrxxx port (works with FreeBSD 8.x) is here: http://www.muc.de/~ag/pvrxxx-20080409_1.tgz
HTH.


----------

